# I went clubbing BY MYSELF!



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

I made a drastic move to have some fun last night, (Since everyone else I knew were either too busy or had their own plans) which is the reason why I never go out on Fridays too, only Saturdays, but I was bored, so decided to go out. This is the first time I've done this and I can say it WAS AWESOME!
I arrived at the club feeling nervous, but after a few drinks I just started to get in to it. I did my usual thing, hang around the dance floor and just didn't think twice about who I danced with. I got to dance with quite a few people, and it was a blast  I ended up staying there for 2 hours. The downside of the night was I spent way too much and got the drunkest I've ever been, which eventually led to me getting kicked out. Overall though, It was a damn good night. I'm now keen to to it again, but will probably cut down on the drinking part, since I feel horrible from the hangover I'm enduring now. =/


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

haha. Awesome man, I have done that in the past. Not for a long time though. Would like to do it again but currently not drinking and I don't know how a club, alone, sober would go


----------



## blusher111 (Dec 10, 2011)

good for you buddy!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay!  Good on you!! The hangover's worth it ;]


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Good fun :clap


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good for you! It takes confidence to do something alone. Congrats on doing something both people with or without SA often don't have the guts to do.


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I did this too the other night! I got tired of having to depend on friends for my social life. It was a great experience too! And I even got a job upstairs!


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats! Even some of the most confident extroverted people out there wouldn't attempt such a feat! Good for you!!


----------

